# Post pics of 10 gallon tanks here!!



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Im looking into getting a ten gallon tank. I need some ideas!! I need to know what to put in there. Whether to get plastic, silk, or real plants... I know to get a heater and a filter. And when posting these pics plz say where you got them and how much they were plz and thank you for helping me!! ))
P.S. Plz suggest a filter and heater plz ) :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is mine.

*Filter *- Aqueon Quietflow10 from petsmart believe they go for around $20
*Heater - *Hydor Theo from petsmart think i paid $15 or so
*Live plants* - http://www.aquabid.com/ prices vary
*Drift wood* - local aquarium store (be sure to boil it first, otherwise you water will look like tea) again, prices vary. mine was $8
*Background* - Newly added, got it from http://www.designsbynature.net/products-page/ Looks AMAZING! The one I wanted was shipped to me for $20
*C02 Diffuser* (for plants) - Just added today (its the blue airstone you see near the filter). I saw them at petsmart between $30 and $40. I used this and it cost me about $3 to buy yeast, I had everything else http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-CO2-Reactor-for-a-Planted-Aquarium/


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

The tank in my signature. I have a C02 system, filter, sand substrate, no heater, and all planted.

The plants were about $2-5 a piece, and the driftwood was $6. The rocks were about $5 and the coconut with the java moss was $8, and the floating java moss ball was $4


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Also CJRager that background looks amazing, is it textured? Or flat? LOOKS SO GOOD. I want one now lol.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

they are 3d, they are really hard carved foam, cut to fit your tank. they go inside the tank so you gottta make sure you have room for it. mine is less than 1" so my filter can still hang in front of it, otherwise you would have to move it to the side. 

I love it! its deffinatly one of my favorite things i have bought for any of my tanks.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

CjRager89 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> *Filter *- Aqueon Quietflow10 from petsmart believe they go for around $20
> *Heater - *Hydor Theo from petsmart think i paid $15 or so
> ...



wow thats amazing!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

How much was that tank??^^^


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Im looking into getting a ten gallon tank. I need some ideas!! I need to know what to put in there. Whether to get plastic, silk, or real plants... I know to get a heater and a filter. And when posting these pics plz say where you got them and how much they were plz and thank you for helping me!! ))
> P.S. Plz suggest a filter and heater plz ) :-D:-D:-D:-D


I'm having a hard time getting a good pic of my 10 gallon with my phone lol but its divided into three sections anyway, so probably not exactly the ideas you're looking for. 

If you're gonna go with a 10 gallon, petsmart has a 10 gallon tank/hood combo for less than $30 (hoods are the expensive part lol). Petco is having their $1/gallon sale right now too, at least my local one is.

As far as plants, real are really beneficial in improving water quality and are also more attractive (IMO) but they do have certain requirements. For live plants you will need a flourescent bulb that can support plant growth (I think you can get these fairly inexpensively at Walmart). You also would need to research the different plants and see which ones would thrive best in your tank. Many plants require CO2 to really thrive (as seen in CjRager89's tank). Java moss and java fern can both look very nice and are very low maintenance and can grow without the CO2 and are pretty hardy. I'm getting some lol. Anyways, if you're not gonna go with live then I'd stick with silk since they're less likely to snag flowing tails.

As far as filters go, I am a big advocate of sponge filters. Petco and Petsmart don't carry them but if you have a LFS, they might, and they are very easy to find online.

All my tanks have the Theo Hydor heaters, which are temp adjustable and fully submersible. I mainly went with that particular brand because they were having a great sale on them lol. I *think* a 50 watt heater is adequate for a 10 gallon tank? There are several good brands, I just suggest you make sure you get one where you can manually adjust the temp and that it be fully submersible.

HTH! Good luck!


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> How much was that tank??^^^


I got lucky when I bought mine, they had a sale that included a 10gal, a hood, and that filter for $25!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

10 gallon planted









I don't know how much I've put into this tank but it is somewhere in the vacinity of $200 (including the 7 female bettas and ghost shrimp). Filter is a topfin 10, heater is a topfin 50w. No co2, eco-complete substrate.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Man I am definitely upgrading substrate when we move to the new house D: I love the tank 1fish!


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

i love everyones tanks theyer beautifal


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Well where did you get it cj??


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Ecocomplete is expensive but really, really good for plant growth. Worth it!










Kilo's tank is kinda in transition. It NEEDS some foreground plants. And I've got another nasty diatom bloom so I tossed extra pond snails in there.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Well where did you get it cj??


the tank??
it was from petsmart, on sale. but that was over a month ago


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> the tank??
> it was from petsmart, on sale. but that was over a month ago


How much was it??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think your tank looks nice VG... if I can get my dwarf sag growing well again I'll send you some starters  they make great mid-fore ground plants and grow like a weed most of the time.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Urgh You Guyz are making me so jealous!! xD


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

here is a couple pics of mine- i change it around all the time to keep the peace in my sorority


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

I will post some pictures of my 10 gallon tommorow. It is divided, and planted.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

the tanks that are posted are really nice. i don't have any pics but i would suggest one of the starter 10 gal kits that come with a hood, light, and filter. then buy the rest. you should probably copy CJRager86's tank backround  Looks like a cave.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

i love yall's planted tanks!! they look so scale and nice. I just threw a bunch of plants in a tank. I have been thinking about using co2- anyone ever try the homemade version with a 2 liter soda bottle and yeast?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Although it only contains about 5 gallons of water, the tank itself is still 10 gallons


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

sharkweek said:


> i love yall's planted tanks!! they look so scale and nice. I just threw a bunch of plants in a tank. I have been thinking about using co2- anyone ever try the homemade version with a 2 liter soda bottle and yeast?


 i did, works great! i didnt use a 2 liter bottle though since its so big, i used a 1 liter.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

The beast:









My Amazon Sword was moved and didn't take it too well.. so now it's feeding the snails!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice tank. A bit much gravel though...


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Love!!! Your tank mustard!!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Alex I bet your betta LOVES that tank lol. I heard they like shallower tanks, with lots of surface area like a 20 long or something


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup he does  I Plan on going to petco next week and buying some of those bog plants that come in tubes (mislabeled as aquatic) and making my tank into a riparium! Here's a pic of one [ LINK ]. Mine is obviously not going to be so fancy but we'll see  Im just going to get some suction cup brackets used for holding heaters and attach the plants using those. May also get a few shrimp. Hope he doesnt eat them lol.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice idea Alex09! That would look so great. I'd love to do that with a tank of mine


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

This is our 10 gal tetra halfmoon. We got it on craigslist cheap ($35) it came with light filter and heater (which we replaced ($23) cuz the one it came with didn't do a good job).
Added silk plants($35), a piece of real drift wood($7) and a fake piece($16). 
1 Male CT "Francisco" 4 julii cory', 2 platy's and 3 rosy zebra danio's


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

JB5 said:


> This is our 10 gal tetra halfmoon. We got it on craigslist cheap ($35) it came with light filter and heater (which we replaced ($23) cuz the one it came with didn't do a good job).
> Added silk plants($35), a piece of real drift wood($7) and a fake piece($16).
> 1 Male CT "Francisco" 4 julii cory', 2 platy's and 3 rosy zebra danio's



WOW! that is a really nice tank. The plants look totally real! I just love craigslist. Too bad you cant buy live plants on it


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome tank JBS!!! I wish you could design my tanks.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Heres my new tank with my new fish!! My other one died today ( R.I.P Bleachie


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

His name is Fez


----------



## BadPossum (Sep 12, 2010)

I am new to bettas. This is our first betta fish, well it's the 5 year old's technically. Liam has been really interested in the bettas everytime we go to the pet store to get supplies for our new aquarium.







Liam with Purple Blue right after we brought it home.








The 10 gallon betta house.








Close up of Purple Blue in new home.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

It isnt a 10 gallon but close enough, it is a 7 gallon.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

This thread is for 10 gallon tanks only!!! No 7 gallons! ;p


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Cassandra, I like that car! That's really neat!


----------



## djetzel (Jul 23, 2010)

sharkweek said:


> WOW! that is a really nice tank. The plants look totally real! I just love craigslist. Too bad you cant buy live plants on it


haha, I sell plants on CL all the time.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol well it's between 5 gallon and 10 gallon. Did not know what thread to post it on.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

!!post it on the post betta homes here!!not 10 gallon tanks durrr!!


----------

